# SouthTexascustoms The Kandy Factory



## southtexascustoms (Sep 3, 2010)

IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1009/2stann m.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## southtexascustoms (Sep 3, 2010)

IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1009/1stanmm.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## southtexascustoms (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## southtexascustoms (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## southtexascustoms (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## southtexascustoms (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## southtexascustoms (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

some old pics in there! nice work, murals look good!


----------



## southtexascustoms (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## southtexascustoms (Sep 3, 2010)

since 1995 ive been paint


----------



## southtexascustoms (Sep 3, 2010)

KANDY,PEARL,FLAKES CLEAR, OPEN 7 DAY A WEEK 361 549 3869


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

good paint work coming outta Corpus.


----------



## southtexascustoms (Sep 3, 2010)

yes thank


----------



## southtexascustoms (Sep 3, 2010)

THE KANDY FACTORY ONE STOP SHOP..................................


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

love the work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice work..... Imma be heading to AZ in November ,,, Possibly stopping by my Friends place in Odessa ,,, Be cool to swing thru & meet other painters who are doing Full custom stuff -- Its pretty lame around here / Most people get a depressed look on thier face when you tell em $50 to paint a Booty kit.........

Thats how lame it is around here


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## flaco361 (Feb 15, 2009)

that boy stan medina south texas customs corpus christi,tx


----------



## flaco361 (Feb 15, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## slammin64 (Aug 30, 2005)

nice work !


----------



## 48BOMBITA (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## southtexascustoms (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## southtexascustoms (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## southtexascustoms (Sep 3, 2010)

need any work done let me know


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wow: Nice work! :biggrin:


----------



## southtexascustoms (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## flaco361 (Feb 15, 2009)

STAN MEDINA STC SOUTH TEXAS CUSTOMS


----------



## flaco361 (Feb 15, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

This is Israel's from City Styles or no


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## flaco361 (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## cutlass supreme (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Sep 9 2010, 07:08 PM~18528560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yup thats my cutty!! Brought her back from the dead!!! Now we are doing interior rite now!


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southtexascustoms_@Sep 4 2010, 12:53 PM~18485898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ready to do the floor on the cutlass


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

bad cell pics will take better one with reg camera


----------



## clutch1 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Sep 10 2010, 09:02 PM~18538076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That blue is lookin real fresh!!

How'd ya do that.. is it blue flake over blue base... silver flakes/base with blue candy? Just tryin to get ideas!


----------



## cutlass supreme (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Sep 10 2010, 08:49 PM~18537959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a bad ass paint job homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## flaco361 (Feb 15, 2009)

damm


----------



## flaco361 (Feb 15, 2009)

:twak: sick paint work


----------



## cutlass supreme (Sep 9, 2010)

Bump for South Texas Custom!!!!!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Sep 9 2010, 07:08 PM~18528560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass supreme_@Sep 13 2010, 11:08 AM~18554633
> *Bump for South Texas Custom!!!!!
> *


  
I;ll hit you when i get chances :biggrin:


----------



## flaco361 (Feb 15, 2009)

charles what up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco361_@Sep 19 2010, 08:03 AM~18602945
> *charles what up
> *


????


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaco361_@Sep 19 2010, 09:03 AM~18602945
> *charles what up
> *


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 19 2010, 09:49 AM~18603130
> *????
> *


 :| :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Sep 20 2010, 06:39 PM~18615410
> *:|  :biggrin:
> *


been tryin to get ahold of flaco


----------



## cutlass supreme (Sep 9, 2010)

Whats up???? Any more pics of your work????


----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 20 2010, 07:56 PM~18615624
> *been tryin to get ahold of flaco
> *


 :happysad: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## flaco361 (Feb 15, 2009)

check this out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGRx-uLfgNE


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

bad ass paint,
nice work


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaco361_@Sep 24 2010, 11:40 AM~18651822
> *check this out                http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGRx-uLfgNE
> *


 :wow:


----------



## cutlass supreme (Sep 9, 2010)

Whats going on???


----------



## flaco361 (Feb 15, 2009)

the heatwave carshow this week end


----------



## flaco361 (Feb 15, 2009)

:sprint:


----------



## cutlass supreme (Sep 9, 2010)

Whats going on kandy factory!!!


----------



## flaco361 (Feb 15, 2009)

vegas


----------



## flaco361 (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## SouthTexasCustom (Oct 14, 2010)

South Texas Custom..Stan Medina..FULL CUSTOM SHOP.. 
Award winnin paint jobs.. Hitt me up on prices..anytime..361-549-3863..
or need any got any tech Question..hitt me up as well..i show luv to everyone..


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That's what's up bro, nice work !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wow: Bad ass!


----------



## SouthTexasCustom (Oct 14, 2010)

THANKS FOR THA LUV....STC!!!!!


----------



## flaco361 (Feb 15, 2009)

what up stan :wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by flaco361_@Oct 13 2010, 12:08 AM~18796420
> *vegas
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthTexasCustom (Oct 14, 2010)

Jus Some new stuff.. we wkin on and did....STC..361-549-3863..


----------



## SouthTexasCustom (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## SouthTexasCustom (Oct 14, 2010)

some more pics.. all hand painted pinstripes and gold lelf wk done my me..Stan Medina STC..


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

killer work bro


----------



## flaco361 (Feb 15, 2009)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

*Bad Ass work Bro...*


----------



## flaco361 (Feb 15, 2009)

stan do you got any new pic


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaco361_@Nov 3 2010, 02:03 PM~18976560
> *stan do you got any new pic
> *


  :wave:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

bad ass work


----------



## SouthTexasCustom (Oct 14, 2010)

thanks homies!!


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

great job bro ! CONGRATES ON THE CADDY IN VEGAS


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flaco361+Oct 12 2010, 11:08 PM~18796420-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*CONGRATS ON THE BAD ASS CADI!!!*


----------



## SouthTexasCustom (Oct 14, 2010)

thanks again homies... its been a rough road to this point... but gotta keep pushin..
Gotta new camera.. so should be putin some tight pic or new wk.. soon.. 

( KAT VON D TANK) HD


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Hope to see you guys at Magnificos


----------



## SouthTexasCustom (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## SouthTexasCustom (Oct 14, 2010)

S-10 jus kandied OUT!!... WHATCHA THINK... STRIPES AND GOLD LEAFING>> DONE MY ME.. STAN MEDINA!!!


----------



## SouthTexasCustom (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## SouthTexasCustom (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Sep 10 2010, 09:02 PM~18538076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STC..got sum rides from H_TOWN..comin soon


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## SouthTexasCustom (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SouthTexasCustom_@Nov 21 2010, 02:41 PM~19125193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Wow Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## SouthTexasCustom (Oct 14, 2010)

Hitt me up for pricing!!!...


----------



## cutlass supreme (Sep 9, 2010)

What up? Ready for this weekend STC!!!!!!


----------



## SouthTexasCustom (Oct 14, 2010)

Fo sho.. see u ya this weekend.. thanks agains for bein able to made it.. 
STC along with diff company's r gna be at Advance Auto parts.. networkin and rasin money for 
For a nonprofit org. called CASA.. ill post sum pics..


----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

you guys got any pics of the lambo kit used on that red fleedwood? got a 90 degree kit that a customer wants me to put on a g body.. not seein it workin too well..any help would be


----------



## SouthTexasCustom (Oct 14, 2010)

What's a g body.. and what brand is the kit? Best 90% brand to use is GTfactory.. .. on the caddys its a lotbof cuttin and modi. If u wna send me sum pics to. [email protected] I can give u sum ideas


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Merry Christmas  to you and your family!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy New Year!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

A new addition to this year's WEGO Tour... 
We are currently signing up shops, let me know if you are interested!


----------



## SouthTexasCustom (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SouthTexasCustom_@Jan 9 2011, 09:03 PM~19550879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! :cheesy:


----------



## SouthTexasCustom (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## SouthTexasCustom (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## SouthTexasCustom (Oct 14, 2010)

Here r some jobs we hav goin on.. STC .. hit me up for pricing.. Stan Medina..361-549-3863.. always comin with sumthing NEW!!!


----------



## flaco361 (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## SouthTexasCustom (Oct 14, 2010)

11


----------



## SouthTexasCustom (Oct 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q354uy56gE0


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SouthTexasCustom_@Nov 17 2010, 08:14 PM~19096691
> *S-10 jus kandied OUT!!... WHATCHA THINK... STRIPES AND GOLD LEAFING>> DONE MY ME.. STAN MEDINA!!!
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT THATS FUCKEN CLEAN..


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## SouthTexasCustom (Oct 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQ6z-cdnojQ


----------



## SouthTexasCustom (Oct 14, 2010)

<object width="480" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/BQ6z-cdnojQ?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/BQ6z-cdnojQ?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)




----------

